# a lil help please



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey guys, been a whille since i've posted. I picked up a p today from some douchebag on craigslist. He was keeping the poor guy in a 15 gal and said it was a RB(lol) He said he has had it for 3 years. I think he looks mature for his size (only 4 and a half inches.) im thinking hes a rhom but not too sure. Hes in a 55 now with powerhead and hes loving it. Can anyone ID him for me? Do you think he will grow? meh looks like im getting back into the hobby again. sorry pic is crappy.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

For sure is not a pygo. it Looks like S. Sanchezi.... sanchezi grows very slow. 
i have one of my own.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Definitely a Serra, and I would agree, I think it is a Sanchezi as well.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...S. sanchezi


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

agreed ^^^^


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

confused said:


> Hey guys, been a whille since i've posted. I picked up a p today from some douchebag on craigslist. He was keeping the poor guy in a 15 gal and said it was a RB(lol) He said he has had it for 3 years. I think he looks mature for his size (only 4 and a half inches.) im thinking hes a rhom but not too sure. Hes in a 55 now with powerhead and hes loving it. Can anyone ID him for me? Do you think he will grow? meh looks like im getting back into the hobby again. sorry pic is crappy.
> View attachment 162404


your fish looks good.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

S. sanchezi and at 4.5 inches it's about an inch and a half away from being fully grown maybe if you're lucky you can get it to 7-7.5 inches. "RB" you lucked out. Good luck!


----------



## gatrfish (Feb 11, 2008)

maybe a black?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

WITH the way the ish has grown, id have to say sanchezi but he isnt showing great colour either.............


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

gatrfish said:


> maybe a black?


ive never seen a black glow like that before i mean the color around its gill plate


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like a S. sanchezi to me


----------

